# Breathing Grave



## Scott_Garrett (Oct 13, 2011)

Haloween 2011 :: Breathing Grave video by Bio__ - Photobucket
Click picture for video

Thanks to coolbotz for the motor at the last minute
http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=28264

I really liked this, and it looked even better at night, but most people missed it.

you can see it (or not) at night


----------



## Scott_Garrett (Oct 13, 2011)

sadly the video looked good in the preview but does not appear now, and as a noob I can't edit it to try some thing else. 

Still works if you click it, and now I am one post closer to being able to edit.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The video is fine. Photobucket videos just don't play in the post the way a YouTube one does.

The person who's buried in that grave must have been a singer, because he's taking nice, deep, slow breaths If you do this next year, try adding or adjusting lighting near the grave so the movement is more visible. It deserves to be seen.


----------



## Scott_Garrett (Oct 13, 2011)

I agree, it needs to be placed and lit to show it enough while not letting you see too much. 

I think it also needs some sound and perhaps a couple of matching graves nearby.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

very cool I dont think I have seen one of those before I LIKE IT!!!!


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

I love this prop!!!


----------



## Scott_Garrett (Oct 13, 2011)

Glad you like it, this was by far the fastest easiest (and cheapest) thing I built this year. When I go to put it away I will kae a couple of photos and post them in the how-to for discussion


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

that looks great -i like it


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

It came out great Scott! I definitely need to try that.


----------



## Scott_Garrett (Oct 13, 2011)

for anyone who wants to see the guts of this build
http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?p=602573#post602573


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

looks great!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Looks great. I just love home made props.


----------



## The Red Skull (Dec 23, 2010)

Fan-Damn-Tastic! Really nice effect that is really creepy! I am more a fan of creepy than gory so I really like this a lot!


----------

